# immigration to germany



## vacca13 (Aug 28, 2015)

Hello,
I have an Israeli passport and a romanian nationality paper.
Can I use the original nationality paper to register in the Bürgeramt?

Best,
R


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

I'm afraid you need a valid passport, not just a citizenship certificate (which is not accepted as ID).
But ask at the Bürgeramt what they want to see!


----------

